
Practical UX Design Tips for Startups and Teams on a Budget - Freako_Sarcasio
https://blog.mobile-patterns.com/practical-ux-design-tips-for-startups-and-teams-on-a-budget-fac58299984b
======
makapuf
The "fake it till you make it" is as said borderline greyhat / negative :
create false demand, use bots to fake real usage, spam forums, ... like many
platforms did. While doing by hand what is not yet automated can be useful,
this is not tolerable and I think those actions should not be condoned as
business as usual. Or we'll get what we deserve when those companies get our
real data instead of more conscious ones.

~~~
Fnoord
Download counters, view statistics, advertising statistics all contain the
'fake it till you make it' as they're inflated. Heck, even investment data
does till some amount. You know what they say about statistics...

~~~
makapuf
My point exactly: it's not because it's common practice that it's right. And
of course spamming with bots is worse than inflating views but neither should
be done. Not a holier than you attitude but expect employees for this be
companies to have the same attitude and inflate their work hours or fake work
copy pasted from the web and take credit for it maybe: does that sound right ?

